# Buyers Salt Spreader wiring



## amcolandscaping (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a buyers tailgate spreader and im not sure how to wire it! On the control box there is 2 wires together (heavier gauge) I am assuming these go to battery then one wire by itself does this go to motor? then the ground wire thats screwed to box any help would be great!



thanks 

Matt


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

that's right, 1 comes from the battery and 1 runs to the spreader. you ground the spreader to the frame of the truck. and you ground the controller to the truck. there should also be a wire that runs from the controller to the fuse box.

Did you buy it used?


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Thats rite, make sure everything grounds well! Use plenty of dieelectric grease. 
...and a hint, when u install the plug @ the back of the truck make sure it tuckes under far enough or else the morons at the place where u load your pallet of salt (assuming your buying pallets) will bend that puppy rite under for ya


----------



## DobbinsINC (Jan 20, 2010)

which fuse do you connect it to?


----------

